# محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي



## المهندس علي ماجد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي 
ارجو المساعدة حول معلومات متكاملة عن محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي 
وتفضل ان تكون على شكل ملف word 
مع التقدير​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

غاز الميثان و الأنحباس الحراري 

الميثان هو المكون الرئيسي للغاز الطبيعي ولغاز الانحباس الحراري، بمعنى أن وجوده في 
الجو يؤثر في درجة حرارة الأرض والنظام المناخي. تحاول شراكة دولية جديدة تدعمها الولايات المتحدة تطوير عملية استعادة واستعمال الميثان كمصدر نظيف للطاقة. شراكة تسويق غاز الميثان مشروع مشترك للقطاعين العام والخاص، يشمل 15 حكومة قومية وأكثر من 90 منظمة ملتزمة تحقيق فوائد في الاقتصاد، والبيئة، والطاقة. 

بول غانينغ هو رئيس فرع البرامج غير المتعلقة بثاني اوكسيد الكربون في وكالة حماية البيئة (epa) في الولايات المتحدة، في قسم التغيرات المناخية. 

أُطلقت شراكة تسويق غاز الميثان في تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2004، وهي مبادرة متعددة الأطراف تجمع ما بين المصالح العامة والخاصة، بهدف الدفع قُدماً لعملية استعادة واستعمال الميثان كمصدر نظيف للطاقة. 

تتعاون اليوم 15 حكومة قومية وأكثر من 90 منظمة أهلية لتطوير مشاريع في ثلاث مناطق رئيسية حيث يجري انبعاث الميثان: موقع ردم النفايات الصلبة (أو المطامر)، ومناجم الفحم تحت الأرض، وشبكات الزيت والغاز الطبيعي. 

من المتوقع ان تنتج أنشطة هذه الشراكة فوائد ذات شأن: فهي ستخفض الانبعاثات العالمية للميثان، وتزيد النمو الاقتصادي، وتعزّز آمن الطاقة، وتحسّن نوعية الهواء، وترفع مستوى السلامة الصناعية. 

أهمية الميثان

الميثان يتكوّن من الهيدروكربون كما أنه عنصر رئيسي في الغاز الطبيعي، وعنصر فاعل في غاز الانحباس الحراري. عالمياً، تنبعث كمية كبيرة من غاز الميثان إلى الجو بدلاً من استعادتها واستعمالها كوقود.تصدر حوالي 60 بالمئة من انبعاثات الميثان عن مصادر بشرية (ناتجة عن الإنسان) محددة أدناه، وهي مناطق ردم أو طمر النفايات، والمناجم، والعمليات التي تعتمد الغاز والزيت، علاوة على المصادر الزراعية. ويأتي ما تبقى من موارد طبيعية، وبشكل رئيسي من المستنقعات، وهيدرات الغاز (مواد صلبة بلورية مكوّنَة من جزئيات الميثان كل منها مطوق بجزئيات من المياه)، والأراضي الدائمة التجمّد، والنمل الأبيض.



تعتبر الصين، والهند، والولايات المتحدة الأميركية، والبرازيل، وروسيا، والدول الآسيوية الأخرى مسؤولة عن حوالي نصف انبعاثات الميثان التي يُسببها البشر. وتختلف مصادر انبعاث الميثان بدرجة كبيرة بين دولة وأخرى. فمثلاً، المصدرين الرئيسيين لانبعاثات الميثان في الصين هي مناجم الفحم وإنتاج الأرز، بينما تبعث روسيا معظم الميثان لديها من الغاز الطبيعي وأنظمة الزيت، ويتكوّن المصدر الرئيسي في الهند من الأرز ومنتجات الماشية، أما ردميات النفايات الصلبة فتشكل أكبر مصدر لانبعاثات الميثان في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية. 

الميثان مكون رئيسي للغاز الطبيعي وهو مصدر طاقة نظيف وهام، يساوي 16% من كافة انبعاثات غاز الانحباس الحراري العالمية الناتجة عن النشاطات البشرية. ويعتبر الميثان غاز انحباس حراريا فاعلا، حيث أنه بمقارنة كل كيلو غرام واحد مع كل كيلو غرام آخر، يكون 23 مرة أكثر فعالية من ثاني اوكسيد الكربون في احتجاز الحرارة في الجو ضمن فترة زمنية قدرها 100 سنة. 

الميثان هو غاز انحباس حراري قصير الأجل مدة استمراره في الجو حوالي السنة. وبسبب هذه الخصائص الفريدة، قد يؤدي تخفيض انبعاثات الميثان العالمية إلى أثر إيجابي سريع وهام على الحرارة الجوية، وينتج فوائد للاقتصاد والطاقة ذات شأن. 

غاز الميثان واستعماله

إن المصادر الممكن استعادة واستعمال غاز الميثان منها كطاقة مجدية اقتصادياً تتضمن مناجم الفحم الحجري، وأنظمة الزيت والغاز، ومواقع ردم النفايات، وسماد الحيوانات. نورد أدناه بعض الخيارات المتاحة لاستعادة واستعمال الميثان من هذه المصادر:
مناجم الفحم. من أجل خفض مخاطر الانفجارات، تتم إزالة غاز الميثان من المناجم الموجودة تحت الأرض، قبل، وخلال، أو بعد التعدين. أما الاستعمالات الممكنة والمربحة للميثان من مناجم الفحم فهي: حقن الغاز المناجم في شبكات أنابيب توزيع الغاز الطبيعي، أو استعماله لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية، أو كوقود للمركبات/السيارات.

مناطق ردميات النفايات. الطريقة الرئيسية لخفض انبعاثات الميثان من مواقع طمر النفايات تتضمن جمع وحرق أو إعادة استعمال الغاز الناتج عن مواقع ردميات النفايات. تتركز تكنولوجيا استعمال غاز مناطق الردميات على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية والاستعمال المباشر للغاز. يتم توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من خلال توزيع الميثان المجمع بواسطة شبكات الأنابيب كوقود للمحركات أو التوربينات. كما تستعمل تكنولوجيا الاستعمال المباشر غاز مواقع الردميات مباشرة كوقود. بينما تتطلب التكنولوجيات الأخرى تحسين الغاز وتوزيعه على شبكات أنابيب توزيع الغاز الطبيعي.

أنظمة الزيوت والغاز الطبيعي. تقع نشاطات تخفيض الانبعاثات هنا في ثلاث فئات: التكنولوجيات أو تحسين المعدات التي تخفض أو تزيل تهوية المعدات والانبعاثات الأخرى، ورفع مستوى الأساليب الإدارية والإجراءات التشغيلية، إضافةً إلى تعزيز الوسائل الإدارية بالاستفادة من التحسينات التكنولوجية. في جميع هذه الحالات، فان خفض انبعاثات الميثان يوفر غازا أكثر للبيع والاستعمال.

إدارة الأسمدة. ينتج الميثان والغازات الأخرى من إدارة سماد الحيوانات في ظل ظروف لا هوائية (خالية من الأوكسجين). يمكن خفض الميثان وتحقيق فوائد بيئية أخرى باستعمال أنظمة هضم لا هوائية تجمع وتنقل الغازات الناتجة عن السماد إلى أجهزة الإحراق لاستعمالها كوقود لتوليد الطاقة، مثل مولدّات المحركات أو الغلاّيات. 

حتى باستخدام التكنولوجيا الحالية وفوائد إنقاص وتخفيف الميثان، فان استعادة واستعمال الميثان لم ينتشر لعدة أسباب. أولاً، يُشكّل الميثان مسألة ثانوية في العمليات الصناعية التي تنبعث منها الغازات. فمثلاً، مناجم الفحم ترغب في تصريف الميثان إلى الخارج من مواقع العمل في المناجم لانه قابل للانفجار، لكن شركات المناجم تاريخياً لم تعتبر الميثان كمصدر طاقة فعلي. ثانياً، قد لا يكون المسؤولون عن هذه الانبعاثات على معرفة بالتكنولوجيا المتوفرة لاستعادة الميثان أو إمكانية استخدامه في مشاريع مربحة. وهذا صحيح في البلدان النامية حيث ستساعد الزيادة في المعلومات والتدريب المهني في خلق الدعم لمشاريع استعادة الميثان. 

أخيراً، فان أسواق الطاقة التي لا تؤدي وظيفتها بشكل سليم، إضافةً إلى أن شركات الطاقة العامة والبلديات العاجزة مالياً، في العديد من الدول، أخفقت في اجتذاب الاستثمارات من القطاع الخاص لمشاريع استعادة واستعمال الميثان.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*أجهزة إنذار* *الحريق*​إنقاذ الأرواح هو الاعتبار الأول عند وقوع الحريق داخل المباني ، ولذا يتطلب الأمر إعلام وإنذار الأشخاص الموجودين داخل المبنى بمجرد وقوع الحريق حتى يستطيعون مغادرته قبل أن تمتد النيران وتنتشر ويتعذر عليهم الهروب، وذلك يتعين وجود وسيلة إعلان وإخطار عن الحريق داخل المباني تكفل إنذار الموجودين بوقوع الحريق ، والمهمة الأساسية لأى نظام إنذار هو تسجيل واكتشاف الحريق وتحويل ذلك إلى إشارة كهربائية تشغل جهاز الإنذار، فعند حدوث الحريق يقوم جهاز الإنذار بإرسال نبضات عبر التوجيهات الكهربائية إلى لوحة المراقبة حيث تعمل على الفور على تشغيل إشارة ضوئية وصوتية، وتدل الإشارة الضوئية على موقع صدور الإنذار في حين تدل الإشارة الصوتية لإنذار الشخص المسئول عن لوحة المراقبة الرئيسية بوجود الحريق. ويجب أن يتم تجهيز المبانـي والمنشـآت بأنظمة الإنـذار بغرض حماية المباني وشاغليها من أخطار الحريق ، وذلك بتوفير إنذار مبكر حتى يمكن إخلاء المبنى ، ومكافحة الحريق بصورة أولية من قبل الأفراد المدربيـن أو بواسطة المعدات التلقائية ، ثم استدعاء فرق الدفاع المدني للمكافحة الفعلية والإنقاذ إذا لزم الأمر . 

وتقسم أنظمة ومعدات إنذار الحريق إلى الأنواع الرئيسية التالية :
أولاً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق اليدوية.
ثانياً :أنظمة الإنذار من الحريق التلقائية .

 أولاً : نظام الإنذار اليدوي
عمل هذا النظام يرتكز بشكل أساسي بقيام الشخص بالضغط على زر الإنذار، وغالباً يتم توزيع الضواغط الزجاجية في كافة مكونات المبنى ويتم تشغيل جهاز الإنذار بكسر الغطاء الزجاجي ويتم إرسال الإشارة إلى لوحة التحكم. وينبغي أن يتم تغذية تركيبات أجهزة الإنذار بتيار كهربائي ثانوي خلاف التيار الكهربائي الرئيسي حتى يتمكن استعمال هذه الأجهزة في حالة انقطاع التيار الأصلي .
ويجب أن تكون اللوحة التوضيحية أو الخريطة الموضح عليها مواقع أجهزة الإنذار الموزعة داخل المبنى موجودة بجوار المدخل الرئيسي حتى يسهل تحديد مكان الحريق ويستحسن وجود لوحة أخرى بحجرة الهاتف الرئيسية أو غرفة الأمن والحراسة . ومن الأجهزة اليدوية الأخرى للإنذار ( أجهزة الإنذار الهاتفية - مكبرات الصوت - الإشارات الضوئية ).

ثانياً : نظام الإنذار الاتوماتيكي ( التلقائي )
تستخدم أنظمة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية في الأماكن والقاعات التي تتزايد احتمالات حدوث الحرائق بها وما قد تنجم عنه من خسائر كبيرة في فترة زمنية قصيرة ، وتعمل هذه الأنظمة بالتأثر بظواهر الحريق فمنها ما يتأثر باللهب أو الحرارة . وتتميز أجهزة الإنذار الاتوماتيكية عن الأجهزة اليدوية بكونها لا تعتمد على الإنسان في تشغيلها وكذلك اختصار الفترة الزمنية الواقعة بين لحظة وقوع الحريق ولحظة اكتشافه، مما يفسح المجال أمام سرعة التدخل وفعالية عمليات المكافحة والسيطرة على الحريق وبالتالي تقليل حجم الخسائر الناجمة عنه. والأجزاء التي يتكون منها نظام الإنذار التلقائي هي:

1- رؤس مكشفة حساسة Detectors وهي على نوعين
- رؤس حساسة تتأثر بارتفاع درجة الحرارة Heat Detectors ، ويجب أن تكون حساسة بالدرجة التي تستجيب وتتأثر بسرعة بارتفاع درجة الحرارة ، ولكن يجب إلا تكون شديدة الحساسية بحيث تتأثر بمجرد التغير الطبيعي في درجة حرارة الطقس الذي يتغير بتغير الفصول والتي تؤدي إلى إنذارات كاذبة False Alarams ، كما يجب عند تركيب أجهزة الإنذار مراعاة طبيعة المكان ، فقد يحدث ارتفاع غير عادي في درجة الحرارة نتيجة وجود مصادر للتدفئة أو استعمال الحرارة في أغراض التصنيع أو لأن المكان معرض بطبيعته لحرارة الشمس .
- الرؤس المكشفة للدخان Smoke Detectors وهي نوعان، الأول منها يتأثر عند تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق ومروها بداخل غرفة تأين، والنوع الثاني يتأثر بمجرد اعتراض الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الغازات الناتجة من الحريق لأشعة مسلطة من خلية كهربائية.
وتعتبر مكشفات الدخان أكثر حساسية من المكشفات الحرارية، إلا أن هناك بعض الاعتبارات في اختيار الأنسب من أجهزة الإنذار التلقائية ، فقد لا يتناسب في بعض الأماكن تركيب مكشفات دخان ويفضل عليها المكشفات الحرارية أو العكس . 

2- لوحة توضيحية Visual Indicating Panels
عادة يتم تركيبها في مكان مناسب توافق عليه سلطة الاطفاء المختصة ، وكل رأس مكشفة حرارية أو للدخان لها دائرة مستقلة متصلة بمبين خاص على جزء من اللوحة، بحيث يسهل الاستدلال على مكان الحريق. وهذه اللوحة مزودة بوسيلة لتجربة التوصيلات الخاصة بالنظام للتأكد من سلامتها وصلاحيتها، وبعض هذه اللوحات مزودة بوسيلة لتوضيح الانذار الكاذب الناتج عن خلل بتوصيلات النظام.

3- وسيلة مسموعة للإنذار Audible Warning Devices
وهذه الوسائل تعطى أصواتاً مسموعة يمكن تمييزها مثل الجرس والصفارة والبوق والسرينة، ويجب أن يكون صوت الإنذار واضحاً ومسموعاً داخل المبنى أو في الجزء المعين من المبنى المطلوب إطلاق صوت الإنذار به طبقاً لمقتضيات الحال، فقد يتطلب الأمر أن يكون الإنذار شاملاً داخل أنحاء المبنى . وقد يكون الإنذار المسموع الشامل غير مناسب في بعض الأماكن التي لها صفة خاصة مثل المستشفيات والمحلات التجارية الكبرى حيث يؤدي إطلاق الإنذار بداخلها إلى وقوع فزع بين الأشخاص المترددين بالمكان، ولذا يتطلب الأمر في مثل هذه الأماكن أن يكون صوت الإنذار مسموعاً فقط في غرفة المراقبة أو الحراسة ليسمعه المشرفون والمختصين فقط ، وتركب في مثل هذه الأحوال وسائل إنذار ضوئية تعطى إشارات معينة حتى يعلم جميع المشتغلين بالمكان بوقوع الحريق ليقوم كل منهم باتخاذ الإجراءات المعلومة له والخاصة بأعمال المكافحة أو إخلاء المبنى بطريقة منظمة.

4- وسيلة لاستدعاء رجال الإطفاء المختصين
لا يؤدي نظام الإنذار التلقائي الغرض المخصص من أجله إلا إذا تم إخطار رجال الإطفاء بالسرعة المطلوبة حتى يمكنهم مكافحة الحريق ومحاصرته، ويتم ذلك بتركيب خط مباشر بين اللوحة التوضيحية وغرفة المراقبة بإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق حيث يتم الإخطار تلقائياً بمجرد اشتغال نظام الإنذار .

5- الأسلاك والتوصيلات الأخرى الخاصة بالنظام 
ينبغي أن تكون جميع الأسلاك الخاصة بتركيبات نظام الإنذار مطابقة للمواصفات ومعتمدة من الجهة الفنية الرسمية ، كما أنه من الضروري أن يعتمد تشغيل نظام الإنذار عن موردين كهر بائيين أحدهما التيار الرئيسي الخاص بالمبنى والأخر ثانوي ( بطاريات ) يستعمل في حالة انقطاع التيار الرئيسي وذلك لضمان قيام نظام الإنذار بوظيفته في كافة الظروف.
اختبار وصيانة نظام الإنذار
* يجب التأكد بصفة مستمرة من سلامة وصلاحية نظام الإنذار وكفاية الموارد الكهربائية المغذية له ، وذلك بتجربة النظام في مواعيد منتظمة مع إعلام جميع الأشخاص الموجودين داخل المبنى بمواعيد هذه التجارب على أن تعود الأجهزة إلى حالتها بعد التجارب.
* فحص جميع التركيبات الخاصة بالنظام بمعرفة الفنيين المتخصصين في هذه الأعمال ، ويجب اختبار صلاحية البطاريات الخاصة بتغذية نظام الإنذار بالتيار الثانوي وقت انقطاع التيار الأصلي ويجرى الفحص في فترات منتظمة بصفة مستمرة ، ويجب أن يتم تدوين نتائج الفحص في سجل خاص بذلك .
* يجب مراعاة ما يأتي بالنسبة للرؤس المكشفة:
- عدم تغطية الرؤس المكشفة المركبة أسفل الاسقف باى طلاء حتى لا تفقد حساسيتها.
- يركب وقاء أو حائل حول الرؤس المكشفة لحمايتها من الصدمات المحتمل وقوعها نتيجة صدمات المنقولات بشرط أن لا يؤثر هذه الوقاء على حساسية الرؤس .

 حقائق تتعلق بنظام الإنذار التلقائي
1- ارتفاع الاسقف:
يعتبر أهم الاعتبارات التي تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار ، فالرؤس المكشفة الخاصة بالنظام ذات حساسية تتأثر في الوقت المناسب إذا كانت الأسقف المركبة أسفلها هذه الرؤس المكشفة لا يتعدى ارتفاعها ثلاثين قدماً ( حوالي عشرة امتار ) ، فإذا تعدى ارتفاع السقف هذا الحد فإن ذلك يسبب يعض الصعوبات إذا ما أريد استعمال النظام التلقاقي . 

2- أجهزة التكييف
أجهزة تجديد أو تكييف الهواء قد تؤثر على حساسية نظام الإنذار وتعطله إذ قد تعمل هذه الأجهزة على سحب الهواء المحمل بالحرارة والدخان المتصاعد من الحريق بعيداً عن الرؤس المكشفة الحساسة فلا تؤثر على حساسية المكشفات. ولذلك ينصح بالمباني المركب بها أجهزة تجديد أو تبريد الهواء أن تزود المجاري الخاصة بمرور تيارات الهواء برؤس مكشفة للدخان حتى يضمن الإعلان عن الحريق عندما يتعذر وصول الدخان أو الحرارة إلى الرؤس الحساسة الموجودة بالأسقف.

3- الأماكن التي تحوي أشياء ذات قيمة غير سهلة الاحتراق
لا تتناسب الرؤس المكشفة الحرارية بالأماكن التي تحوي أدوات وأجهزة دقيقة ذات قيمة إذ أن اى احتراق بسيط في هذه الأجهزة قد يتسبب في خسائر فادحة وينصح في مثل هذه الأماكن تركيب رؤس مكشفة للدخان غذ أنها أقوى حساسية.

4- الإنذارات الكاذبة
يحتمل أن يعطى النظام التلقائي إنذارات كاذبة تحت ظروف معينة ـ تختلف هذه الظروف باختلاف أنواع الرؤس المكشفة، فمثلاً يمكن للرؤس المكشفة للحرارة أن تحدث إنذار كاذب نتيجة لارتفاع في درجة حرارة المكان بالنسبة لوجود أجهزة حرارية للتدفئة أو لأغراض التصنيع أو لتعرض المكان لأشعة الشمس، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بالاقلال من حساسية الرؤس حتى لا تتأثر بالارتفاع المنتظر لدرجة الحرارة المحتمل وقوعه بالمكان. وفي حالة الرؤس المكشفة للدخان فقد يحدث الإنذار الكاذب نتيجة تصاعد الدخان أو الأبخرة أو الأتربة نتيجة للنشاط العادي داخل المبنى ، ويمكن تفادي ذلك بتركيب رؤس مكشفة للدخان أقل حساسية بحيث لا تتأثر بالمؤثرات الناتجة من التشغيل العادي .


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

OSHA General Industry Standards

أعمال اللحام والقطع Welding, Cutting and Brazing 
from 29 CFR 1910.252 to 29 CFR 1910.255

المقدمة:
يستخدم اللحام في وصل المعادن ببعضها ، حيث يتم تسخينها وتسييلها وربطها ببعضها ، وبعد ذلك تصبح القطعتان الموصولتين في قوة المعدن الأصلي أو أقوي منه.
والمخاطر المصاحبة لعمليات اللحام تشمل: الدخان ، الأبخرة السامة ، المواد الصلبة المتطايرة ، الحرارة العالية ، الإشعاع الضوئي.

أنواع اللحام / القطع:
1- اللحام بالغاز Gas Welding
2- اللحام الكهربائي Arc Welding
3- القطع بالأوكسجين Oxygen & Gas Cutting

المتطلبات العامة: General Requirements 1910.252
‌أ- منع ومكافحة الحرائق:
1- في حالة عدم إمكانية إبعاد الشئ المراد لحامه من مكان العمل ، يتم إبعاد جميع المواد القابلة للإشتعال لمسافة لا تقل عن 35 قدم (11 مترا) من مكان اللحام.
2- في حالة عدم إمكانية إبعاد الشئ المراد لحامه ، وفي نفس الوقت عدم إمكانية إبعاد جميع المواد القابلة للإشتعال من مكان اللحام ، يتم استخدام أغطية مناسبة لحجز الحرارة ، والشرر ونواتج اللحام. كذلك يتم تغطية جميع المواد القابلة للإشتعال بواسطة مواد غير قابلة للإشتعال ورش الأرضية أسفل مكان اللحام بالماء لإطفاء الشرر المتطاير.
3- توفير معدات مكافحة الحرائق المناسبة قرب مكان اللحام للإستخدام الفورى في حالة حدوث حرائق (طفايات الحريق ، مكرات الحريق ، ......).
4- تعيين مراقب للحريق (Fire Watch) تكون مهامه الأساسية مراقبة الشرر المتطاير والناتج من عمليات اللحام في حدود مسافة 35 قدم (11 مترا) مع ضرورة عدم ترك مكان اللحام إلا بعد مرور نصف ساعة علي الأقل من إنتهائه.
5- ضرورة التأكد من خلو مكان اللحام من المواد الملتهبة أو المواد السائلة القابلة للإشتعال وذلك بإجراء القياسات اللازمة بواسطة أجهزة قياس نسبة المواد المشتعلة بالجو.
6- عد السماح بإجراء أية أعمال لحام أو قطع في البراميل المستعملة إلا بعد إجراء عمليات التنظيف المناسبة والتأكد من خلوها من المواد القابلة للإشتعال.

‌ب- الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين: Protection of Personnel
1- ضرورة استخدام واقيات العين والوجه المناسبة (نظارات اللحام ، حامي الوجه الخاص باللحام) مع استعمال الفلتر المناسب لنوع اللحام وحجم الإلكترود.
2- استعمال القفازات المقاومة للحرارة ، الأوفرهولات القطنية ذات الأكمام الطويلة وتكون بدون جيوب. كذلك ضرورة عدم وجود تنية في البنطلون ويغطي الحذاء.
3- استعمال حذاء سلامة مناسب وأيضا يمكن استعمال مريلة من الجلد.

​ 
‌ج- الحماية الصحية والتهوية المناسبة
من الممكن أن تكون تهوية مكان اللحام من التهوية الطبيعية أو التهوية الميكانيكية.
1- تكون التهوية الطبيعية كافية إذا كان المكان المخصص لعمليات اللحام لا تقل مساحته عن 10000 قدم مربع وسقف هذا المكان لا يقل عن 16 قدم. 
2- في حالة عدم توفر الشروط أعلاه وبالتالي عدم كفاية التهوية الطبيعية لمكان اللحام يتم استخدام التهوية الميكانيكية ، مثل التهوية الموضعية بجوار عملية اللحام حيث تقوم بسحب الأبخرة المتولدة من عمليات اللحام بسرعة كبيرة إلي فلتر خاص (HEPA Filter). كذلك يمكن استخدام شفاطات لتغيير هواء مكان العمل بحيث يكون في حدود 20 مرة بالساعة.

‌د- تصريح العمل الساخن  Hot Work Permit
ضرورة صرف تصريح عمل ساخن (بعد التأكد من توفر جميع شروط السلامة) وذلك قبل المباشرة في أية أعمال لحام.



1- اللحام بالغاز  Gas Welding 1910.253
يتم لحام المعادن بواسطة الحرارة الناتجة من المشعل (Torch) الخاص بالأوكس أسيتلين حيث يقوم المشعل بمزج الأوكسجين مع الأسيتلين وإشعالهما ، واللهب الناتج يستخدم في عمليات لحام المعادن.
· في عمليات اللحام بالأوكسي أسيتلين ، يكون الأوكسجين في إسطوانة والأسيتلين في إسطوانة أخري ، ونظرا لوجود هذه الغازات تحت ضغوط عالية يتم استخدام منظمات للضغط علي كل إسطوانة ، ويتم توصيل الأوكسجين والأسيتلين من الإسطوانات إلي المشعل بواسطة خراطيم بحيث يكون لون خرطوم الأكسجين (أخضر) ولون خرطوم الأسيتلين (أحمر) ويتم بعد ذلك خلط الغازين وإشعالهما بواسطة المشعل كذلك بواسطة مقدمة المشعل (Torch Tip).

​ 
​ 

· لا يزيد ضغط التشغيل لغاز الأسيتلين عن 15 رطل علي البوصة المربعة تحت أي ظرف من الظروف ، حيث يكون غاز الأسيتلين غير مستقر في الضغوط أعلي من 15 رطل علي البوصة المربعة وقد يحدث له تحلل يؤدي لحدوث إنفجار كبير.
· ولتلافي حدوث هذا التحلل وبالتالي حدوث الإنفجارات ، يتم تخزين الأسيتلين في حالة سائلة في إسطوانات خاصة يوجد بها حشو من مادة سيليكات الكالسيوم به فراغات كذلك مادة مذيبة مثل الأسيتون الذي بإستطاعته إمتصاص 400 ضعف حجمه من الأسيتلين عند درجة حرارة 76 درجة فهرنهايت.
· يتم تخزين إسطوانات الوكسجين علي بعد لا يقل عن 20 قدم من إسطوانات الغازات القابلة للإشتعال أأ, استخدام حاجز ارتفاعه لا يقل عن 5 قدم ويتحمل الحريق لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة.

​​​​2- اللحام الكهربائي ARC Welding and Cutting 1910.254
يستخدم اللحام الكهربائي الحرارة الناتجة من التيار الكهربائي لإذابة وتجميع أجزاء المعدن ببعضها.
· يجب توصيل الجسم الخارجي لماكينة اللحام بالأرض ، ويتم ذلك بتوصيل ملقط الأرضي بطاولة اللحام أو بالمعدن المراد لحامه.
​· يتم استخدام معدات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة وعلي وجه الخصوص واقيات العين ذات الفلاتر الخاصة وحسب قطر الإلكترود.
· عند توصيل ماكينة اللحام ، يجب أخذ هذه العناصر بالإعتبار:
1- توصيل الجسم الخارجي للماكينة بالأرض.
2- توصيل مفتاح قاطع للكهرباء بالقرب من ماكينة اللحام للإستعمال في حالات الطوارئ.
3- وجود قاطع كهربائي فيوز (Fuse) أو قاطع للتيار (Circuit Breaker).




 اعداد
 فرقد عبدالله الوائلي

​


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

Subpart E: Means of Egress مسالك الهروب​المقدمة:
يختص هذا الجزء من المواصفات بوسائل ومسالك الهروب من أى مبنى فى حالة حدوث حالات طارئة ، وضرورة توفير وسائل ومسالك للهروب والتى تضمن سرعة إخلاء المبنى من شاغليه فى أسرع وقت ممكن وبدون حدوث أية خسائر.
هذا الجزء من المواصفات يعتمد إعتمادا كليا على مواصفات الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية لمكافحة الحرائق رقم NFPA 101 وهى المواصفات الخاصة بإنقاذ الأرواح Life Safety Code. 

تعريفات 29 CFR 1910.35 :
مسالك الهروب Means of Egress :
هى الطريق الآمن الذى يسلكه الشخص للهروب من المبنى لمكان يجد فيه الأمان والسلامة ، وهى مسارات الإنتقال التى يسلكها شاغلو المبنى للإنتقال من أية نقطة فيه حتى الوصول إلى الهواء الطلق خارج المبنى أو إلى أى مكان آمن وقد تتضمن مسالك الهروب مسارات أفقية ورأسية ومائلة وتتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء هى:
1. مسار الوصول إلى المخرج Exit Access 
2. المخرج Exit 
3. منفذ صرف المخرج Exit Discharge 
مسار الوصول إلى المخرج Exit Access:
هو ذلك الجزء من مسلك الهروب الذى يؤدى إلى مدخل المخرج

​المخرج Exit:
هو ذلك الجزء من مسلك الهروب الذى يؤدى من الطابق الذى يخدمه هذا المخرج إلى طريق عام أو إلى مساحة أمنة توافق عليها السلطة المختصة. ويكون مفصولا عن باقى مساحة المبنى بحوائط فاصلة للحريق تتوافر فيها متطلبات مقاومة الحريق من أجل توفير مسار إنتقال آمن إلى الخارج أو إلى منفذ صرف المخرج.

​​منفذ صرف المخرج Exit Discharge :
هو ذلك الجزء من مسلك الهروب الذى يبدأ من نهاية المخرج وحتى الطريق العام أو المساحة الآمنة التى توافق عليها السلطة المختصة.

​​المتطلبات العامة الأساسية 29 CFR 1910.36  :
1. يجب توفر مخارج كافية ومناسبة لإخلاء وهروب جميع شاغلى المبنى منه فى حالات الطوارىء.
2. يجب أن تكون المواد المستخدمة فى إنشاء المبنى لا تشكل خطورة على شاغلى المبنى فى حالة هروبهم..
3. غير مسموح بوجود أقفال أو أية أجهزة تمنع الهروب فى حالات الطوارىء فيما عدا بعض الحالات الخاصة (السجون ، مستشفيات الأمراض النفسية)
4. يجب أن تكون مسالك الهروب واضحة ومعروفة لدى شاغلى المبنى.
5. يجب ألا يقل عرض مسار الهروب عن 28 بوصة (70 سم).
6. يجب ألا يقل الإرتفاع الخالص لأى جزء من مسالك الهروب عن 7 قدم ، 6 بوصة (215 سم).
7. يجب ألا يقل الإرتفاع الخالص من الأرضية إلى أية بروزات أو معلقات أسفل السقف (كشافات الإضاءة) عن 6 قدم ، 8 بوصة (2 متر).
8. أية أبواب أو طريق لا يكون من ضمن مسالك الهروب يجب أن يتم تثبيت لافتة عليه يكتب عليها (هذا الباب لا يستخدم فى الهروب) (Not an Exit) .
9. يجب توفير إضاءة كافية بالقرب من مخارج الهروب وتكون مزودة بمصدر آخر للطاقة بالإضافة للكهرباء أو تكون موصلة بالمولد الكهربائى الإحتياطى بحيث لا تقل شدة الإضاءة فى الأرضية بالقرب من المخرج عن 5 قدم/شمعة.
10. يجب تثبيت لافتات واضحة على مخارج الهروب EXIT بحيث لا يقل إرتفاع الحرف الواحد عن 6 بوصة (15 سم).
11. فى حالة ما يكون الوصول للمخرج عبر طرق غير مستقيمة أو أن يكون المخرج غير واضح يتم تثبيت لافتات إرشادية (أسهم) للإرشاد للوصول إلى المخرج.
12. غير مسموح بتثبيت مرايات بالقرب من مخارج الطوارىء.

مكونات مسالك الهروب 29 CFR 1910.37 :
حماية مخارج الطوارىء:
تكون مخارج الطوارىء منفصلة عن بقية المبنى وذلك بتوفير حماية ضد خطر الحريق للمخرج على النحو الأتى:
· المبانى المكونة من ثلاثة طوابف أو أقل تكون مواد الإنشاء بها مقاومة للحريق لمدة ساعة واحدة على الأقل.
· المبانى المكونة من أربعة طوابق أو أكثر تكون المواد مقاومة للحريق لمدة ساعتان على الأقل.
· تكون جميع الأبواب من المواد المقاومة للحريق (Fire Doors) وتغلق أوتوماتيكيا.
· سلالم الهروب تكون ذات ضغط موجب بالنسبة لبقية المبنة لمنع دخول الدخان فى حالات وجود حريق.
​​​​​​عرض مسالك الهروب:
· تحسب مسالك الهروب بالوحدات ويبلغ عرض كل وحدة 22 بوصة (56سم).
· عدد الأشخاص المسموح بخروجهم من كل وحدة مخرج يكون 100 شخص/وحدة للطرق المستقيمة ويكون 60 شخص/وحدة للطرق المنحدرة.
· الطرق المنحدرة تكون نوعان ، النوع ا Class A Ramps بحيث لا يزيد الميلان بها عن 1.1875 بوصة لكل 12 بوصة طول ، وعرضها لا يقل عن 44 بوصة (112 سم).
· النوع ب Class B Ramps يكون الميلان بها ما بين 1.1875 – 2 بوصة لكل 12 بوصة طول وعرضها يكون ما بين 30 – 44 بوصة.

​ 
سعة المخرج وحمل الإشغال Egress Capacity and Occupant Load :
حمل الإشغال:
حمل الإشغال الكلى لمبنى أو لطابق ما فى المبنى أو لمساحة معينة فى الطابق هو أقصى عدد من الأشخاص متوقع فى هذا المبنى أو هذا الطابق أو فى هذه المساحة.
وتقدير حمل الإشغال الكلى هام وضرورى لإجراء الحسابات التصميمية اللازمة لتحقيق متطلبات مسالك الهروب.
ويقدر حمل الإشغال الكلى للمبنى أو الطابق على أساس توقعى بقسمة المساحة الكلية للمبنى أو الطابق على المساحة المتوقعة للشخص الواحد (الجدول الأتى يبين بعض معامل الإشغال)
· الفصول الدراسية 20 قدم مربع 1.9 متر مربع
· معامل الأبحاث 50 قدم مربع 4.6 متر مربع
· المكاتب 100 قدم مربع 9.3 متر مربع
عدد مخارج الطوارىء:
· الحد الأدنى لعدد المخارج هو مخرجان (من 50 – أقل من 500 شخص)
· من 501 إلى أقل من 1000 شخص : 3 مخارج
· أكثر من 1000 شخص : 4 مخارج

​أماكن مخارج الطوارىء:
يجب أن تكون المسافة بين مخرجين من مخارج الطوارىء بأى مبنى أو طابق لا تقل عن ½ القطر الأكبر للمبنى أو الطابق.

​المسافة المقطوعة للوصول للمخرج Travel Distance:
· هى طول مسار الوصول من أى نقطة فى المبنى إلى مدخل المخرج.
· فى حالة المبانى غير المحمية بواسطة مرشات المياه Sprinkler System يجب ألا تزيد هذه المسافة عن 200 قدم (60 مترا).
· فى حالة المبانى المحمية بواسطة مرشات المياه Sprinkler System يجب ألا تزيد هذه المسافة عن 250 قدم (76 مترا).

خطط الطوارىء وخطط مكافحة الحرائق 29 CFR 1910.38 :
· يجب توفر خطة للطوارىء تكون مكتوبة ، ويجب أن تحتوى هذه الخطة على العناصر الأتية كحد أدنى:
1. طريقة للهروب من المبنى وطرق الهروب
2. طريقة إغلاق وإيقاف العمليات الخطرة
3. طريقة لحساب أعداد الأشخاص الذين يخلون المبنى للتأكد من عدم وجود أشخاص داخل المبنى فى حالات الطوارىء
4. طرق الإنقاذ وتقديم الخدمات الطبية
5. طرق الإبلاغ عن الحرائق والحالات الطارئة
6. تحديد الأشخاص المسئولين عن الإخلاء
· ضرورة توفر نظام للإنذار ضد الحريق
· خطة للإخلاء فى حالات الطوارىء مع التدريب عليها بصفة دورية
· التدريب المستمر
· توفير مهمات الوقاية الشخصية المستخدمة فى حالات الطوارىء
· صيانة دورية لمعدات مكافحة الحرائق

فرقد الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*وسائل الحماية للمعدات والآلات*

​
:16:اقدم لكم بعض المواضيع انشاء الله تفيدكم


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/download/703105250abed063/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلامه المهنيه في اعمال القطع والحام

هذا رابط التحميل 
http://www.zshare.net/download/70310674c57d5799/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

حرائق خزانات النفط ذات السطح العائم
رابط التحميل
http://www.zshare.net/download/703107623eea6bf5/ 

http://www.zshare.net/download/703108389d65ea36/


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الوحدة الأولى: الجيولوجيا الاقتصادية​الفصل الثاني: المياه الأرضية والنفط – النفط (البترول)​ 
س1 : ما النفط وما تركيبه ؟​هو سائل اسود مائل لاخضرار ، ويتركب من خليط من المواد الهيدروكربونية والتي تتركب أساساً من الكربون والهيدروجين .

*س2: ما انواع النفط ؟*

النفط الخفيف - النفط الثقيل - النفط البرافيني الحلقي

س3: قارن بين انواع النفط من حيث : التركيب الكيميائي – اللون – الوزن النوعي – السيولة 

*الخفيف*​*الثقيل*​*البرافيني الحلقي*​*التركيب*
70% برافينات​60% أسفلت​70% مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية مشبعة​*اللون*
مخضر​اسود داكن​ 
*الوزن النوعي*
منخفض​مرتفع​ 
*السيولة*
عالية​قليلة​ ​ 
س4: وضح فرضية الأصل الغير عضوي لتكون النفط في الطبيعة ، واذكر اهم الاعتراضات التي واجهت هذه الفرضية.

ملامسة فلزات ساخنة​اتحاد​
فلزات قلوية في باطن الأرض + مياه جوفية ß هيدروجين
 مركبات هيدروكربونية
كربيدات الفلزات + مياه جوفية ß الأستيلين

الاعتراض الموجه: لا يمكن افتراض وجود فلزات قلوية حرة وكربيدات هذه الفلزات في باطن الأرض بهذه الكمية الضخمة لينتج عنها نفط.

س5: وضح فرضية الأصل العضوي لتكون النفط في الطبيعة ، مع إيجاز اهم اسباب قبول هذه الفرضية.
ملخص النظرية: النفط قد نشأ عن أصل عضوي من تراكمات هائلة من الكائنات البحرية الدقيقة (البلانكتونات)

شرح النظرية:
1) ترسبت البلانكوتونات على شواطئ البحار والمحيطات بعد موتها ودفنت فيها.
2) تحللت للمواد العضوية بفعل البكتيريا اللاهوائية مما أدى إلى سحب الأكسجين وبعض العناصر الأخرى من المواد العضوية ، فبقي الكربون والهيدروجين (المادة النفطية الأم – البروتوبترول).
3) تعرضت الرواسب الحاوية للمادة النفطية الأم إلى ضغط وحرارة بفعل الترسيب فوقها، فتحولت إلى قطرات من النفط.
4) توالى الترسيب فوق الرواسب فتقاربت جزيئاتها وانخفضت مساميتها كما تعرضت بعض الرواسب لحركات أرضية فهاجر النفط حتى تجمّع في خزانات النفط.




أسباب قبولها:
1- احتواء النفط على النيتروجين ومركبات نيتروجينية وكبريتيد عضوي وأصباغ عضوية.
2- التشابه بين تركيب نظائر كربون البترول ونظائر كربون المادة العضوية، مقابل اختلاف تركيبها عن نظائر كربون المواد غير العضوية.
3- ظاهرة النشاط الضوئي التي تتميز بها المواد العضوية في بعض المركبات النفطية.
4- وجود منابع بالقرب من الشواطئ في الرف القاري وداخل البحار.
5- تقطير بعض المواد الدهنية كزيت السمك تخت ضغط مرتفع يعطي سائل شبيه بالنفط.
6- عدم وجود البترول بكميات ضخمة في الصخور النارية.

س6: ما المقصود بهجرة النفط ؟
مرحلة انتقالية بين مكان نشأة النفط ومكان تجمّعه، أو مكان تجمّعه القديم ومكان تجمّعه الجديد.

س7: اذكر نواع الهجرة للنفط مع توضيح الفرق بينهما
الهجرة الأولية: هجرة النفط وانتقاله من صخور المصدر إلى صخور الخزان
الهجرة الثانوية: هي حركة النفط داخل خزان الخزان .

س8: ما الأسباب (العوامل) التي تؤدي إلى هجرة النفط ؟
1- انخفاض مسامية الرواسب الحاملة للنفط بسبب الترسيب المستمر فوقها.
2- اختلاف الضغط الناشئ عن الحركات الأرضية .
3- الضغط الشديد الذي يولده الغاز الطبيعي فوق النفط.
4- الخاصية الشعرية (إذا تحرك إلى رأسياً إلى أعلى من خلال المسامات

س9: أذكر الادلة التي تؤيد هجرة النفط ؟
1- ظهور النفط على السطح الأرضي على شكل رشح بترولي.
2- وجود النفط دائماً في صخور الحجر الرملي والحجر الجيري (لأن صخور المصدر عادةً طينية)
3- وجود النفط بكميات قليلة أحياناً على الصخور النارية .

س10: ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها لتجمع النفط ؟
1- وجود صخور ذات مسامية عالية ونفاذية عالية. (خزانات النفط الصخرية)
2-  وجود صخور صماء غير منفذة وغير مسامية (صخور الغطاء)
3- أن تكون الخزانات ذات صفة تركيبية تمنع حركة النفط في أي اتجاه (محابس - مصائد نفطية)

س11: ما المقصود بمصائد النفط؟
تراكيب جيولوجية من الصخور تمنع النفط من الحركة في أي اتجاه.

س12: أذكر أنواع مصائد النفط ، مع ذكر مثالا لكل نوع ؟
1- مصائد تركيبية : المصائد الصدعية – الطيات
2- مصائد ترسيبية : القبة الملحية – المصائد الطبقية
3- مصائد الصخور المرجانية : مصائد الشعب المرجانية .

س13: تنتشر في دول الخليج العربي نوع معين من مصائد النفط  ما هي ؟
مصائد الطية المحدبة – مصائد القباب 


س14: قارن بين كل اثنتين مما يلي:
أ – الصخر الأم وصخر الخزان ( من حيث التعريف )
الصخر الأم : هي الصخور التي يتكون فيها النفط.
صخر الخزان : هي الصخور التي يوجد فيها النفط ويختزن بداخلها.

ب- المصيدة الصدعية والمصيدة الطبقية ( من حيث المنشأ )
المصيدة الصدعية : تقابل صخر منفذ بآخر غير منفذ. نتيجة تصدّع الصخور.
المصيدة الطبقية : ترسب طبقة من الرمال بداخل طبقة سميكة من الطين الصفحي .

س15: أذكر مراحل التنقيب عن النفط ؟
1- المسح الجيولوجي .
2- التنقيب والمسح الجيوفيزيائي .

س16: قبل البحث والتنقيب عن النفط يجب اعداد تقرير شامل عن المنطقة التي يتم البحث فيها عن النفط  أذكر أهم ما يتضمن هذه التقرير؟
دراسة جيولوجية شاملة من حيث التكاوين الصخرية والعصور الجيولوجية التابعة لها الأحافير التي تحويها ، وإجراء عمليات المضاهاة الصخرية والأحفورية ورسم الخرائط الجيولوجية .

س17: اذكر اهم الطرق المستخدمة في التنقيب الجيوفيزيائي عن النفط ؟
1- الطريقة الزلزالية 2 - طريقة الجاذبية 3 - الطريقة المغناطيسية 

س18: أذكر ما تعرفه عن الطريقة الزلزالية للتنقيب عن النفط ؟
الدقة: تعتبر أكثر الطرق دقة
الطريقة:
1) إجراء تفجير في حفر أسطوانية في المنطقة المطلوبة.
2) تنشأ موجات صوتية تنتشر ثم ترتد إلى سطح الأرض بسبب انعكاسها عند الأسطح الفاصلة بين الطبقات الصخرية.
3) يتم استقبال الموجات المرتدة باستخدام الجيوفونات التي تتصل بأجهزة تسجيل تسجل الموجات والزمن اللازم لوصولها إلى ومن الطبقة العاكسة لكي يتم حساب عمق الطبقات.
4) يتم وضع خريطة للمنطقة واستنتاج التراكيب الموجودة وخصائص الصخور ودلائل تجمعات نفط.

س19: ما الفرق بين الطريقة المغناطيسية وطريقة الجاذبية الأرضية في عملية المسح لجيوفيزيائي؟
*الطريقة المغناطيسية*​*طريقة الجاذبية الأرضية*​استخدام الماجنيتوميتر لقياس قوة واتجاه المجال المغناطيسي للصخور، لإيجاد توزيع الصخور النارية وكثافة الصخور الرسوبية ثم استنتاج التراكيب الموجودة.
استخدام الجرافيميتر لقياس التفاوت في قوة الجاذبية الأرضية بين الصخور مختلفة الكثافة لاستنتاج التراكيب الموجودة.​ 
س20: علل لما يأتي :
أ. صخور الحجر الرملي والحجر الجيري هي أنسب الصخور لتكوين الخزان النفطي؟
لأن مساميتها عالية ونفاذيتها0 عالية .

ب. صخور حجر الأنهيدريت والطفل من أنسب الصخور لتكوين الغطاء الصخري 
 لأنها غير منفذة وغير مسامية

ج. للبكتريا دور هام في تحويل البقايا العضوية الى نفط 
لأن تحلل المواد العضوية بسحب الأكسجين وبعض العناصر الأخرى من المواد العضوية فتبقى المادة النفطية الأم.

س21: ما هي العوامل التي تتوقف عليها كميات النفط داخل الخزان ؟
1) نوعية صخور الخزان
2) وجود التراكيب الجيولوجية المناسبة
3) وجود أكثر من خزان للنفط غب الطبقات الحاملة له على أعماق مختلفة.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الوحدة الأولى: الجيولوجيا الاقتصادية


الفصل الثاني: المياه الأرضية والنفط – النفط (البترول)​

س1 : ما النفط وما تركيبه ؟​هو سائل اسود مائل لاخضرار ، ويتركب من خليط من المواد الهيدروكربونية والتي تتركب أساساً من الكربون والهيدروجين .

*س2: ما انواع النفط ؟*

النفط الخفيف - النفط الثقيل - النفط البرافيني الحلقي

س3: قارن بين انواع النفط من حيث : التركيب الكيميائي – اللون – الوزن النوعي – السيولة 


*الخفيف*


*الثقيل*


*البرافيني الحلقي*​

*التركيب*

70% برافينات


60% أسفلت


70% مركبات هيدروكربونية حلقية مشبعة​

*اللون*

مخضر


اسود داكن​

*الوزن النوعي*

منخفض


مرتفع​

*السيولة*

عالية


قليلة​



س4: وضح فرضية الأصل الغير عضوي لتكون النفط في الطبيعة ، واذكر اهم الاعتراضات التي واجهت هذه الفرضية.

ملامسة فلزات ساخنة​ 

اتحاد​

فلزات قلوية في باطن الأرض + مياه جوفية ß هيدروجين
مركبات هيدروكربونية
كربيدات الفلزات + مياه جوفية ß الأستيلين

الاعتراض الموجه: لا يمكن افتراض وجود فلزات قلوية حرة وكربيدات هذه الفلزات في باطن الأرض بهذه الكمية الضخمة لينتج عنها نفط.

س5: وضح فرضية الأصل العضوي لتكون النفط في الطبيعة ، مع إيجاز اهم اسباب قبول هذه الفرضية.
ملخص النظرية: النفط قد نشأ عن أصل عضوي من تراكمات هائلة من الكائنات البحرية الدقيقة (البلانكتونات)

شرح النظرية:
1) ترسبت البلانكوتونات على شواطئ البحار والمحيطات بعد موتها ودفنت فيها.
2) تحللت للمواد العضوية بفعل البكتيريا اللاهوائية مما أدى إلى سحب الأكسجين وبعض العناصر الأخرى من المواد العضوية ، فبقي الكربون والهيدروجين (المادة النفطية الأم – البروتوبترول).
3) تعرضت الرواسب الحاوية للمادة النفطية الأم إلى ضغط وحرارة بفعل الترسيب فوقها، فتحولت إلى قطرات من النفط.
4) توالى الترسيب فوق الرواسب فتقاربت جزيئاتها وانخفضت مساميتها كما تعرضت بعض الرواسب لحركات أرضية فهاجر النفط حتى تجمّع في خزانات النفط.




أسباب قبولها:
1- احتواء النفط على النيتروجين ومركبات نيتروجينية وكبريتيد عضوي وأصباغ عضوية.
2- التشابه بين تركيب نظائر كربون البترول ونظائر كربون المادة العضوية، مقابل اختلاف تركيبها عن نظائر كربون المواد غير العضوية.
3- ظاهرة النشاط الضوئي التي تتميز بها المواد العضوية في بعض المركبات النفطية.
4- وجود منابع بالقرب من الشواطئ في الرف القاري وداخل البحار.
5- تقطير بعض المواد الدهنية كزيت السمك تخت ضغط مرتفع يعطي سائل شبيه بالنفط.
6- عدم وجود البترول بكميات ضخمة في الصخور النارية.

س6: ما المقصود بهجرة النفط ؟
مرحلة انتقالية بين مكان نشأة النفط ومكان تجمّعه، أو مكان تجمّعه القديم ومكان تجمّعه الجديد.

س7: اذكر نواع الهجرة للنفط مع توضيح الفرق بينهما
الهجرة الأولية: هجرة النفط وانتقاله من صخور المصدر إلى صخور الخزان
الهجرة الثانوية: هي حركة النفط داخل خزان الخزان .

س8: ما الأسباب (العوامل) التي تؤدي إلى هجرة النفط ؟
1- انخفاض مسامية الرواسب الحاملة للنفط بسبب الترسيب المستمر فوقها.
2- اختلاف الضغط الناشئ عن الحركات الأرضية .
3- الضغط الشديد الذي يولده الغاز الطبيعي فوق النفط.
4- الخاصية الشعرية (إذا تحرك إلى رأسياً إلى أعلى من خلال المسامات

س9: أذكر الادلة التي تؤيد هجرة النفط ؟
1- ظهور النفط على السطح الأرضي على شكل رشح بترولي.
2- وجود النفط دائماً في صخور الحجر الرملي والحجر الجيري (لأن صخور المصدر عادةً طينية)
3- وجود النفط بكميات قليلة أحياناً على الصخور النارية .

س10: ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها لتجمع النفط ؟
1- وجود صخور ذات مسامية عالية ونفاذية عالية. (خزانات النفط الصخرية)
2- وجود صخور صماء غير منفذة وغير مسامية (صخور الغطاء)
3- أن تكون الخزانات ذات صفة تركيبية تمنع حركة النفط في أي اتجاه (محابس - مصائد نفطية)

س11: ما المقصود بمصائد النفط؟
تراكيب جيولوجية من الصخور تمنع النفط من الحركة في أي اتجاه.

س12: أذكر أنواع مصائد النفط ، مع ذكر مثالا لكل نوع ؟
1- مصائد تركيبية : المصائد الصدعية – الطيات
2- مصائد ترسيبية : القبة الملحية – المصائد الطبقية
3- مصائد الصخور المرجانية : مصائد الشعب المرجانية .

س13: تنتشر في دول الخليج العربي نوع معين من مصائد النفط  ما هي ؟
مصائد الطية المحدبة – مصائد القباب 


س14: قارن بين كل اثنتين مما يلي:
أ – الصخر الأم وصخر الخزان ( من حيث التعريف )
الصخر الأم : هي الصخور التي يتكون فيها النفط.
صخر الخزان : هي الصخور التي يوجد فيها النفط ويختزن بداخلها.

ب- المصيدة الصدعية والمصيدة الطبقية ( من حيث المنشأ )
المصيدة الصدعية : تقابل صخر منفذ بآخر غير منفذ. نتيجة تصدّع الصخور.
المصيدة الطبقية : ترسب طبقة من الرمال بداخل طبقة سميكة من الطين الصفحي .

س15: أذكر مراحل التنقيب عن النفط ؟
1- المسح الجيولوجي .
2- التنقيب والمسح الجيوفيزيائي .

س16: قبل البحث والتنقيب عن النفط يجب اعداد تقرير شامل عن المنطقة التي يتم البحث فيها عن النفط  أذكر أهم ما يتضمن هذه التقرير؟
دراسة جيولوجية شاملة من حيث التكاوين الصخرية والعصور الجيولوجية التابعة لها الأحافير التي تحويها ، وإجراء عمليات المضاهاة الصخرية والأحفورية ورسم الخرائط الجيولوجية .

س17: اذكر اهم الطرق المستخدمة في التنقيب الجيوفيزيائي عن النفط ؟
1- الطريقة الزلزالية 2 - طريقة الجاذبية 3 - الطريقة المغناطيسية 

س18: أذكر ما تعرفه عن الطريقة الزلزالية للتنقيب عن النفط ؟
الدقة: تعتبر أكثر الطرق دقة
الطريقة:
1) إجراء تفجير في حفر أسطوانية في المنطقة المطلوبة.
2) تنشأ موجات صوتية تنتشر ثم ترتد إلى سطح الأرض بسبب انعكاسها عند الأسطح الفاصلة بين الطبقات الصخرية.
3) يتم استقبال الموجات المرتدة باستخدام الجيوفونات التي تتصل بأجهزة تسجيل تسجل الموجات والزمن اللازم لوصولها إلى ومن الطبقة العاكسة لكي يتم حساب عمق الطبقات.
4) يتم وضع خريطة للمنطقة واستنتاج التراكيب الموجودة وخصائص الصخور ودلائل تجمعات نفط.

س19: ما الفرق بين الطريقة المغناطيسية وطريقة الجاذبية الأرضية في عملية المسح لجيوفيزيائي؟

*الطريقة المغناطيسية*​


*طريقة الجاذبية الأرضية*​
استخدام الماجنيتوميتر لقياس قوة واتجاه المجال المغناطيسي للصخور، لإيجاد توزيع الصخور النارية وكثافة الصخور الرسوبية ثم استنتاج التراكيب الموجودة.
استخدام الجرافيميتر لقياس التفاوت في قوة الجاذبية الأرضية بين الصخور مختلفة الكثافة لاستنتاج التراكيب الموجودة.​ 

س20: علل لما يأتي :
أ. صخور الحجر الرملي والحجر الجيري هي أنسب الصخور لتكوين الخزان النفطي؟
لأن مساميتها عالية ونفاذيتها0 عالية .

ب. صخور حجر الأنهيدريت والطفل من أنسب الصخور لتكوين الغطاء الصخري 
لأنها غير منفذة وغير مسامية

ج. للبكتريا دور هام في تحويل البقايا العضوية الى نفط 
لأن تحلل المواد العضوية بسحب الأكسجين وبعض العناصر الأخرى من المواد العضوية فتبقى المادة النفطية الأم.

س21: ما هي العوامل التي تتوقف عليها كميات النفط داخل الخزان ؟
1) نوعية صخور الخزان
2) وجود التراكيب الجيولوجية المناسبة
3) وجود أكثر من خزان للنفط غب الطبقات الحاملة له على أعماق مختلفة.


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الأخ علي ماجد:
أتمنى أن تجد في الملف المرفق ما تحتاجه عن محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي.


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

غاز طبيعي مسال

عمليات معالجة وإسالة الغاز.
الغاز الطبيعي المسال (بالإنكليزية: Liquefied natural gas أو LNG) هو غاز طبيعي تمت معالجتة وإسالته بالتبريد. يتم استخراج الغاز من حقول النفط والغاز ثم ينقل عبر أنابيب خاصة إلى منشأة المعالجة حيث تتم عمليات معالجة إضافية, تبريد, وإسالة الغاز تحت الظروف الجوية.
*محتويات*​ مقدمة تاريخية
بدأت فكرة إسالة الغاز عام 1914 في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كبراءة اختراع وفي عام 1917 قامت بريطانيا بأول عملية تجارية غرب فيرجينيا إلا أن الإستغلال الفعلي للغاز أخذ مجراه عندما وقعت بريطانيا عقداً مدته خمسة عشر عاماً مع الجزائر عام 1961 لتزويد الأولى بأقل من حوالي مليون طن من الغاز الطبيعي المسال سنوياً. بعد ذلك انتشرت عمليات الغاز المسال في أنحاء العالم تدريجيا حتى وصلت إلى مايقارب 40 ميناء للغاز المسال حاليا وشملت بلدانا عربية مثل سي جاز بمصر, قطر غاز و راس جاز بقطر, و يمن ال ان جي في اليمن.
[خصائص الغاز المسال

يحفظ في الصورة السائلة عند درجة حرارة 161.5 مئوية تحت الصفر والضغط الجوي تقريبا. 
كثافتة حوالي 0.4 كجم\م3 عندما يكون سائلا, عندما يصبح غاز ويزداد حجمه حوالي 600 مرة عن حالته السائلة. 
ليس له طعم, لون, ولا رائحة. يمكن الاستدلال على تسربه إلى الجو المحيط من السحب أو الغيوم الناشئه بالقرب من مكان التسرب بسبب امتصاصه لحرارة الجو وبالتالي تكثف بخار الماء في الهواء على صورة سحب. 
غير سام ولكنه يسبب الاختناق. 
يسبب تهشم المعادن, البلاستيك, المطاط وأي مواد كان يتوقع انها مرنه أو لدنة في الظروف العادية لتصبح أشبه بالزجاج المحطم. 
يسبب حروقا باردة (تدعى لسعة الصقيع) إذا ما لامس الجسم بسبب فرق درجة الحراة الهائل بين الجسم, الغاز المسال. 
يسبب انفجارا باردا (لا احتراق فيه) عند ملامسته للماء وتسمى هذه الظاهرة المرحلة الانتقالية السريعة. 
طاقة احتراقة حوالي 49 ميغاجول\كجم وهي نظيفة جدا مقارنة بباقي مواد الاحتراق النفطية مثل الديزل والبنزين ويعتبر الميثان المكون الرئيسي فيه. 
لماذا الغاز المسال؟
يعتقد البعض ان الغاز يمكن استخدامه كوقود في حالته السائلة وهذا خطأ ولكن السبب الحقيقي وراء إسالة الغاز هو تسهيل عملية نقله فقط. أثبتت الدراسات والأبحاث الاقتصادية أن تكاليف نقل الغاز عبر البحار والمحيطات أقل كلفة بكثير منها عن نقله في الحالة الغازية. السبب يعود إلى أن الغاز المسال يأخذ حيزا أقل بـ600 مرة منه في الحالة الغازية. وفي حالة التفكير بضغط الغاز في الحاويات البحرية بهدف تقليل الحجم فسيتوجب تصميم الجدران الحاوية بسماكة كبيرة كافية لتحمل ضغط الغاز وبالتالي تشكل عبئا ثقيلا على السفن. أما الغاز المسال ومع أن كثافته أكثر من كثافة الغاز الطبيعي بكثير إلا أنها تظل أقل بكثير من كثافة الفولاذ مثلا والذي يستخدم في تصميم الحاوية عند الضعط الجوي.
عمليات المعاجة والإسالة
يمكن تلخيص العمليات اللازمة لإنتاج الغاز الطبيعي المسال كما يلي:

أولا يمرر الغاز المستخرج من الأرض عبر أنابيب لنقله إلى مركز المعالجة. 
تبدأ معالجة الغاز عن الظروف القياسية (غالبا مايكون منضغطا في حرارة الجو العادية) بإزالة المواد الغير لازمة والمواد التي قد تشكل ضررا على المنشاءة والبيئة. مثل هذه المواد الماء, الزيوت النفطية, الغازات والمواد الهيدروكربونية المتكثفة, غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون لكون هذه المواد مسببا في انسداد أنابيب التبريد فيما بعد (لأنها جميعا ستتجمد وتصبح مواد صلبه قبل الوصول لدرجة تبريد وتسييل الغاز بكثير).كذلك غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين والذي تم حضره دوليا (غاز سام ويسبب المطرالحمضي) والزئبق لأنه يتسبب في تاكل وانهيار الاواني والانابيب المصنوعة من الالمنيوم. 
بعدها تبدأ عملية تبريد الغاز على مراحل وهنا تختلف طرق التبريد من شركة لأخرى وحسب طبيعة الموقع والجدوى الاقتصادية. في الغالب تبدأ عملية التبريد بمبردات البروبان (التي يتم تبريدها بالماء أولا ثم بغاز البروبان نفسه). يتم فصل بعض الغازات المكونة للغاز الطبيعي وفقا لدرجة غليانها مثل الميثان, الإيثان, البروبان, البيوتان, البنتان وماعلاه ويفاد من بعضها في عملية التبريد ومن البعض الاخر كوقود ضمن المنشأة. الجدير ذكره أن غاز البنتان ومافوقه تعتبر غازات ثقيلة ويجب فصلها كي لا تتسبب في عملية التجمد والانسداد. يصبح الغاز الطبيعي المضغوط أصلا في درجات حرارة حوالي 36 تحت الصفر. 
تأتي المرحلة الثانية من التبريد وهي الأهم حيث يبرد الغاز أكثر فأكثر بمبردات غازية مستخلصة من نفس الغاز الطبيعي عادة مثل المبرد المختلط والمكون من خليط من غاز الايثان والبروبان. في هذه المرحلة يصبح الغاز الطبيعي المضغوط نسبيا باردا في درجات أدنى من 150 تحت الصفر. 
بمجرد تحرير الغاز المضعوط عبر ما يسمى صمام طمسون ينخفض ضعطه حتى يقترب من الضغط الجوي وبسبب كفاءة العزل الحراري يحدث تحول في الطاقة (قانون الغاز المثالي) وتنخفض درجة الحرارة حتى حوالي 158 تحت الصفر وهي قريبه جدا من درجة الإسالة. في الحقيقة يكون الغاز قدا أصبح سائلا عند هذه الدرجة لكونه مايزال تحت ضعط أرفع من الضغط الجوي بقليل. تحدث أخيرا عملية الإسالة الطبيعية في إناء يعرف بإناء التبخير النهائي حيث يهبط ضغط الغاز للضغط الجوي تقريبا وتهبط معه درجة الحراة إلى -161.5 ويصبح الغاز عندها سائلا يمكن ضخه إلى خزانات تبريد ذات عزل حراي عالي الكفاءة كما يمكن ضخه فيما بعد إلى حاويات النقل فيما بعد (سفن بحرية في الغالب). 
شركات الغاز المسال
تعتبر قطر أكبر مصدر للغاز الطبيعي المسال في العالم بينما تعتبر الجزائر أول منتج له. وفي نهاية العام 2009 يتوقع ان تبدأ الشركة اليمنية للغاز الطبيعي المسال أو إنتاج لها. فيما يلي بعض الشركات المنتجة مع متوسط إنتاجها السنوي:

نورث ويست: 4.4 مليون طن للعام 
سي جاز: 5.5 مليون طن للعام 
الشركة اليمنية للغاز الطبيعي المسال:6.7 مليون طن للعام 
تانجو: 7.6 مليون طن للعام 
ساخالين:9.6 مليون طن للعام 
قطرغاز: 15.6 مليون طن للعام 
راسجاز قطر: 15.6 مليون طن للعام 
المخاطر
لا يشكل الغاز المسال خطرا كبيرا الا عند التعامل معه بنوع من الإهمال. من هذه المخاطر:

انفجار الإناء الحاوي له عند ارتفاع درجة حرارته عن درجة الإسالة (-161.5 درجة مئوية) ويمكن ان يكون مصحوبا باحتراق اذا وجد مصدر إشعال في الهواء الجوي وفي هذه الحالة يصبح من الصعب السيطرة عليه. 
يمكن لكميات كافية متسربة من الغاز المسال أن تسبب الاختناق وبالتالي الموت بالإضافة إلى تجمد الجسم بسبب البرودة الشديدة. 
الانفجار البارد عند ملامسته للماء. 
تمثل حادثة سكيكدا المأساويه التي وقعت في الجزائر عام 2004 دليلا قاطعا على مدى الخطر حيث راح ضحيتها كل من كان في المنشأة تقريبا (27 فردا). كما أن حادثة قبلها وقعت عام 1973 في الولايات المتحدة وقتلت 37 فردا وأخرى أكثر مأساوية كانت حدثت قبلها في كليفلاند عام 1944 نجم عنها 128 قتيلا

 اعداد
فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

الغاز النفطي
المسال (يسمى أيضا, _الغاز البترولي المسال_, الغاز النفطي السائل, Liquid Petroleum Gas, و غاز المكينة) هو خليط من غازات هيدروكربونية المستخدمة كوقود في أجهزة التدفئة و المركبات, و في الأونة الاخيرة تزايد استخدامها في مقابل الغازات الكلورو-فلورو- كربونية مثل غاز الثلاجات للتقليل من الاضرار المتسببة لتقلص بطبقة الأوزون. 
انواع كثيرة من LPG تباع في السوق اعتمادا على الموسم منها الخليط بأكثرية غاز البروبان, وخليط آخر باكثرية بيوتان ، و هناك خليط يتكون منهما بنسبة 60% بروبان و 40% بيوتان. حيث يكثر الطلب على بروبان في الشتاء عكس الصيف حيث الطلب فيه على البيوتان أكثر. يضاف اليها مادة ايثانثيول ذات الرائحة النفاذة لاكتشاف التسربات بسهولة. ويخضع ذلك إلى النظام القياسي الأوروبي EN 589. 

يصنع LPG خلال عملية تكرير النفط الخام أو يستخلص من مجرى الغاز أو النفط عند خروجها من باطن الأرض. 
يكون LPG عند درجة الحرارة و الضغط الطبيعيين في حالته الغازية . لذلك يتم نقله في قوارير حديدية مضغوطة, و نظرا لان هذا السائل يتمدد بفعل الحرارة, لا تتم تعبئة القوارير بشكل كامل و لكن بنسبة ما بين 80% و 85% من سعتها. و تختلفسبة حجم الغاز إلى السائل اعتمادا على التكوين الكيميائي وظروف الضغط والحرارة ولكنها بالعادة 250 إلى 1. ويسمى الضغط الذي يتحول عتده الغاز إلى سائل ضغط التبخر وهذا يتغير أيضا بتغير درجة الحرارة ونوع الغاز ، ولكنها للبوتان النقي 2و2 ضغط جوي (220 كيلوباسكال)عند درجة حرارة 20 مئوية . وتبلغ 22 ضغط جوي (2و2 ميجاباسكال) عند درجة حرارة 55 مئوية. 
ضغط البخار هو الضغط الذي عنده يتحول الغاز إلى السائل و هو أيضا يختلف باختلاف الظروف السابقة ذكرها . و بما ان LPG أثقل من الهواء فإنه يميل إلى التجمع في الأماكن المنخفضة مثل القبو وبالقرب من أرضية الحجرات مما قد يؤدي إلى الاختناق أثناء النوم ، أو الاشتعال والانفجار إذا لم يتم التعامل مع ذلك بحذر. 
وفي_ حالة تسرب الغاز _إلى الحجرة فيجب قبل كل شيء عدم تشغيل مفتاح النور أو أي مفتاح كهربائي ، فهذا يحدث انفجارا لا تحمد عواقبه . كما يجب عدم دخول تلك الحجرة وفي يدنا سيجارة مولعة ، فهذا يحدث أيضا انفجارا رهيبا. وبعد ذلك يجب فتح جميع الشبابيك للتهوية وترك الغاز يتسرب إلى الخارج . ثم فحص سبب تسرب الغاز وقفله أو الاستعانة بالمتخصصين . 
يصل إجمالي الاحتياطي العالمي من الغاز الطبيعي المسال إلى ما يزيد عن 6.300 تريليون قدم مكعب والذي يُتوقع أن يلبي احتياجات السوق العالمي لمدة خمسة وستين عاماً وفقاً لمعدلات الاستهلاك الراهنة. والغاز الطبيعي المسال هو عبارة عن غاز في حالته السائلة. [1]. 
​الانتاج 
تم انتاجه لاول مرة سنة 1910 من قبل د. والتر سنلنج, و أول انتاج تجاري كان سنة 1912. حاليا يساهم LPG في تغطية 3% من احتياجات الطاقة في الولايات المتحدة. حين يستعمل بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي يسمى بغاز الماكينة. وفي كثير من البلدان بدأ استعامله منذ سنة 1940 كبديل للوقود في محركات الاشتعال و مؤخرا يستعمل لمحركات الديزل ايضا. 
الخصائص
يتحول الغاز الطبيعي إلى مادة سائلة عند درجة حرارة تصل إلى 162 درجة مئوية تحت الصفر من الضغط الجوي 

لا لون للغاز ولا رائحة، وهو غير سام 
حجم الغاز المسال أصغر بستمائة مرة من حجم الغاز في حالته الغازية 
يتم تخزينه ونقله تحت معدلات الضغط الجوي 
وزنه أخف من الهواء ويتبخر مباشرة عند إطلاقه في الهواء 
يشكّل سحابة دخانية عند إطلاقه في الهواء 
لا يشتعل إلا حين يتكثف بمقدار خمسة إلى خمسة عشر بالمائة 
يعتبر مادة خطرة بالتحديد حينما يكون في حالة بخار، حيث يمكن أن يحترق عند إطلاقه في الهواء مسبباً اختناق وقد يؤدي إلى احتراق الأنسجة الجلدية للإنسان. غير أنه مع تراكم الخبرات في صناعات الغاز الطبيعي المسال بات من الممكن السيطرة على تلك المخاطر. 
Truck carrying LPG cylinders to residential consumers in Singapore
ووفقا لتعداد عام 2001 في الهند ، 17.5 ٪ من الاسر الهندية اي 33.6 مليون اسرة هندية تستخدم غاز البترول المسال كوقود للطهي. 76.64 ٪ من هذه الأسر من المناطق المدنية من الهند و تشكل 48 ٪ من الاسر في المدن الهندية مقابل استهلاك 5.7 ٪ فقط من الاسر في الريف الهندى. غاز البترول المسال مدعوم من قبل الحكومة. زيادة اسعار غاز البترول المسال تعتبر مسألة حساسه سياسيا في الهند حيث انها تؤثر على نمط التصويت من قبل الطبقة الوسطى بالمدن. غاز البترول المسال كان ذو استخدام كبير في للطبخ في هونغ كونغ ؛ و لكن مع استمرار توسع امدادات شركة "غاز المدينة" للمباني ادى إلى خفض استعماله إلى اقل من 24 ٪ من الوحدات السكنيه. غاز البترول المسال هو وقود الطهي الأكثر شيوعا في المناطق الحضريه في البرازيل، وتستخدمه عمليا جميع الاسر. و الأسر الفقيره تتلقى منحة حكوميه تعرف باسم "فالى غاس" تستخدم حصريا لشراء غاز البترول المسال. 
المقارنة مع الغاز الطبيعي
مخاطر الحرائق والتخفيف من حدتها
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Gaskessel_gr.jpg
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/صورة:Gaskessel_gr.jpg
حاوية كبيرة كروية الشكل كثيرا ما توجد في مصفاة البترول.

قد تصل حاويات غاز البترول المسال عند تعرضها للنار بكثافة و لمدة كافية إلى مرحلة "انفجار الغاز المتمدد بسبب غليان السائل" . وبالنظر إلى الطابع التدميري للغاز المسال عند الانفجارات فتتصف تلك المادة انها خطره للغاية. [2] ولهذا تهتم المصافي ومصانع البتروكيماويات على المحافظة على الحاويات الكبيرة ووقايتها من الحريق . وتتم الوقاية بتزويد تلك الحاويات بصمامات أمان تعمل على تسريب الضغط الزائد في الحاوية عند نشأته .وتوجد أنواع من الحاوبات الكبيرة الاسطوانيه الأفقية ، في شكل "السيجار" . وتوجد حاويات كبيرة كرويه الشكل حاوية لغاز البترول المسال قد يصلسمك جدارها إلى 15 سم من الحديد الصلب. وهي مجهزه بصمام تخفيف الضغط على القمة . من أهم الاخطار انسكاب المحروقات والتي قد تشتعل بالقرب من حاويات غاز البترول المسال . فإذا استمرت النار مشتعلة بالقرب من الحاوية يتولد غليان الغاز وتمدده وزيادة الضغط ، الذي قد يتجاوز قدرة صمام تنفيس الضغط الزائد. عندما يحدث ذلك فقد تتعرض الحاوية إلى النار بسرعة رهيبة، يمكن ان تسبب اضرارا مأساويه . في حالة "السيجار" فقد يتمزق من الوسط فيندفع منه الغاز السائل في اتجاهين متضادين مع الكثير من الوقود حتى ينضب الوقود .ولهذا تشمل تدابير الوقاية من الحريق فصل خزانات غاز البترول المسال عن المصادر المحتملة للحريق . وفي حالة النقل بالسكك الحديديه ، على سبيل المثال ، يمكن الفصل بين خزانات غاز البترول المسال على مراحل ، بحيث توضع عربات البضائع الاخرى بينها. وهذا ليس الحال دائما ، لكنه طريقة منخفضه التكلفه لعلاج المشكلة. غاز البترول المسال عربات السكك الحديد سهلة بقعة من الاغاثه صمامات فوق العادة مع جميع السور حولها. وتجد طريقة جديدة لوقاية حاويات غاز البترول المسال ، بطريقة دفنهم تحت الأرض ، وأن تترك صمامات علوية تسهل صيانتها. ويجب توخي الحذر الشديد معها ، ويؤدي الاحتكاك البسيط إلى الاشتعال وكذلك تآكل جدران الحاويات. ويجب طلاء الحاويات بطبقات تتحمل الحرارة ومقاومة للاشتعال، مثل ينتوميسكينت وماص للحرارة أو لصقات مضادة للنيران .وتتعرض حاويات غاز البترول المسال لتحركات كبيرة نتيجة للتمدد والانكماش ، والملء والتفريغ حتى لو كانت من الصلب ذو جدران سميكة . هذا الاقتراح يجعل تنفيذ دفن خيار أقل جاذبيه في المدى البعيد لأن المرء لا يستطيع التكهن بالضرر الميكانيكي الخارجي للحاوية نتيجة تسرب المياه من خلال التربة. و مجرد وجود حصاة و احتكاك و تجريف ذهابا وايابا عبر ابوكسي الدهان للهيكل يمكن أن يكون سببا للتآكل. وقد يكون من الصعب ابقاء اللصقات عملي لفترات طويلة من الزمن . وهناك اخطاء كبيرة حدثت في السابق في هذا المجال ، حيث امن المفروض ان تكون ركيزة الصلب بحمايه كافية من الصدأ من خلال استخدام اللصقات القلويه. والمواد القلويه في هذه اللصقات يرجع إلى وجود الاسمنت والجير . وهذه قلويه ، ولكن عادة لا يكون له طابع دائم . 
وهناك مشكلة ان الهياكل الخارجية من هذا النوع لا تخضع لقانون البناء أو لقوانين الوقاية من الحريق . بمعنى انه لا تزال توجد حاويات غاز البترول المسال دون أي وقاية من النيران على الاطلاق ، اذ لا توجد في الغالب التعليمات والانظمه المحلية للوقاية من الحريق ، ناهيك عن أية سلطة قضائية مختصه ، فضلا عن التفتيش ، لاجبار اصحابها على استخدام الاساليب الصحيحه للوقاية. و تكون شركات التأمين هي ايضا في مأزق المنافسة في هذه الأشياء المهمة ، كما أنها لا تتنافس على اساس الاسعار ، بل ايضا على تشديد المطالب من قبل المفتشين . وتوجد اختبارات متعددة لحاويات غاز البترول المسال تختص بمقاومتها للحريق . منها عختبارات واقعية تقوم بها في ألمانيا بمدينة براونشفايج مصلحة الاختبار "بام BAM" برلين [1]. وتقوم "البام" باجراء التجارب علي نموذج حاوية صغيرة من نفس النوع حاويه غاز البترول المسال بالحرائق الهيدروكربونيه وتعيين منحني الاختبار عن طريق قياس النتائج . وفي أمريكا الشمالية اساليب تستند إلى UL 1709 . بينما يستخدم 1709 UL الوقت الصحيح بالنسبة لمنحني الاختبار الحراري ، فهو يقتصر على اختبار الاعمده الصلب وليس للأنابيب ، في حين تقوم ال "بام" باختبارات حقيقية على حاويات غاز البترول المسال و للصمامات والأجزاء الأخرى الحساسة عند الحريق. 
وبصرف النظر عن طرق الاختبار فلا بد من تسجيل التصريحات وتسخيل الاستعمال السليم حتي يتم التأكد من أن تكون المكونات والاجهزة موافية لشروط اعطائها شهادات الصلاحية . وبحيث أن يكون الاختبار المؤدى يتناسب مع ما يمكن أن يتعرض له الحاويات أثناء التشغيل . وبصفة خاصة بالنسبة إلى المواد العضوية المستخدمة للوقاية , لا بد من مراعاة مدة صلاحيتها واسابدالها عند اللزوم . وهذا ما يقوم عليه UL1709 ، فهو يعتمد على أن تكون جميع المركبات تستطيع تحمل الظروف التي يمكن ان تتعرض لها خلال التشغيل العملي . وكذلك تجري طريقة البيت المتخصص الألماني DIBt لاعطاءشهادة الصلاحية للمواد المقاومة للحريق . وبهذا يمكن الاحطياط وحماية حاويات الغاز السائل من الحرائق العرضية . 
ولتنصور الآتي : إذا انكسر الحاوي بأي طريقة ، يخرج الغاز السائل أولا كسائل بارد جدا. مما يعمل علي تجمسد أي شيء يقابله . ثم بغليانه وهو لا يزال باردا ينشئ جوا مكثفا من أبخرته يزيح الأكسجين من الجو بحيث تختنق جميع الكائنات الحية في الأماكن المحيطة . وقد يؤدي انكسار حاوية كبيرة واحدة إلى أزاحة الأكسجين عبر أميال مربعة عديدة . وبالانتشار يتخفف الغاز ويختلط بالهواء ويصبح خطرا داهما . لأنه يكون مع الهواء مخلوطا غازيا قابل للاشتعال . وعندما يحدث الاشتعال تتولد كرة نارية مهولة عبر كيلومترات تميت كل شيء فيها . لهذا فلا بد من العناية برقابة و وقاية حاويات الغاز السائل


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (12 يناير 2010)

*غـاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين*

غـاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين​ 
 تحتوي هذه المذكرة على إجابات خاصة بالأسئلة الرئيسية المتعلقة بغاز كبريتيد الهيروجين وسوف تقدم شرحاً وافياً لماهية غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، أماكن تواجده ، تأثيره على الصحة وماذا تستطيع أن تفعل لكي تمنع أو تقلل من التعرض له 
يعرف غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين أيضاً على أنه " غاز الهيدروجين " لأنه غالباً ما ينبعث من عفن النفايات وله رائحة كريهة قوية ونفاذة في المستويات المنخفضة وفي المستويات المرتفعة من الممكن أن يمتلئ أنفك بالغاز لدرجة أنك قد لا تستطيع أن تشمه ، وفي هذه المستويات المرتفعة من الممكن أن يجعلك غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين مريضاً أو قد يتسبب في قتلك . 


ما هو غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ؟

إنه غاز ذو رائحة كريهة وقوية تشبه رائحة البيض الفاسد ليس له لون ويوجد بصورة طبيعية في البيئة وقد يتكون وينبعث حيثما تكون النفايات التي تحتوي على الكبريت قد تفتت بفعل البكتيريا . فالمجارير وخزانات التعفين ونفايات ومخلفات المواشي ومصاريف المياه الآسنة الخاصة بالإنسان والشاحنات التي تنقل النفايات والمخلفات الكيميائية قد تنبعث منها غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وكذلك من الممكن أن يوجد هذا الغاز في المياه الجوفية خصوصاً في الآبار قرب حقول النفط أو الآبار التي تتخلل الصخور الرملية .
 كذلك يوجد غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في الغازات النفطية والطبيعية ويحتوي الغاز الطبيعي على 28% من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين لذا فقد يتسبب في تلوث الهواء في المناطق التي يوجد بها إنتاج للغاز الطبيعي وكذلك في مناطق مصافي النفط كذلك من الممكن أن ينبعث الغاز من خلال الصناعات التي ترتكز على مركبات الكبريت . 

 · كيف أكون عُرضة لغاز سلفايد الهيدروجين ؟

إن الطريقة الرئيسية للتعرض لهذا الغاز هي عن طريق استنشاقه أو حتى عن طريق تعرض الجلد أو العين له ، التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين قد يحدث في المنزل أو في مكان العمل ، في المنزل قد يحدث التعرض له بسبب السباكة السيئة فقد تسمح المجاري ذات الفتحات الجافة لغاز سلفايد الهيدروجين بدخول المنزل وكذلك قد يحدث التعرض له من مياه الآبار التي تحتوي على غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فلهذه المياه خصائص رائحة " البيض الفاسدة " والرائحة الكريهة لمياه البئر لا تدل دائما على مخاطر صحية لأن رائحة غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين من الممكن ملاحظتها في مستويات منخفضة والعمال الذين يعملون في مجال المواشي ومعالجة الصرف الصحي ومصافي النفط قد يكونون عرضة لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مجال عملهم . 

 · كيف يمكن لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين أن يؤثر على صحتي ؟

قد تشم رائحة غـاز كبريتيد الهيدروجيـن علـى مستوى 10 أجزاء لكل بليون  ( ppb )  الجزء في البليون يعادل أنبوب صغير من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مسرح كبير ملئ بالهواء ، بعض الأفراد باستطاعتهم أن يشموه حتى على مستويات منخفضة والتعرض للمستويات الأعلى من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين قد يؤدي إلى تهيج العين والأنف والرئة . وبالرغم من أن لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين رائحة كريهة قوية بالنسبة لحاسة الشم فإنه على مستوى 50 – 100 جزء لكل مليون ( ppm )  من الغاز في الهواء ما يوازي علبتين من الصودا مليئتين بغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في بيت ملئ بالهواء ، في هذا المستوى لا يجب أن تعتمد على حاسة الشم الخاصة بك لتقرر فيما إذا كان غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في الهواء ويجب أن يتم استخدام أداة لقياس غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وبينما تتزايد مستويات غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين فإن ذلك يسبب الحساسية والتهيج للعين والدوار والكحة وكذلك الصداع وعلى مستويات أعلى من 25 ( ppm ) يبدأ غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بالتأثير على قدرتك على التنفس والتعرض لأكثر من 600 ( ppm ) قد يكون قاتلا وبسرعة ، فالوفيات تحدث عندما يدخل الناس إلى الأماكن سيئة التهوية مثل أنظمة الصرف الصحي والآبار العميقة وصهاريج السوائل الجوفية وهذا الغاز أثقل من الهواء لذا يعتبر تركيزه أعلى بالقرب من قيعان هذه الأماكن . 
 وفي المستويات الأقل من 25 ( ppm ) يحدث التعافي بسرعة عند التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ، وقد وجدت مشاكل الجهاز العصبي طويلة الأمد في الناس الذين تعرضوا للغاز على المدى القصير ولكن عند مستويات مرتفعة كذلك تم رصد بعض إصابات القلب في مثل هذه الحالات . 
 وبالنسبة لمياه الشرب فتركيز غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بنسبة 70 جزء في المليون ( ppm ) قد يسبب مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي ، ويحتوي الماء على 700 ( ppm ) من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ويعتبر ساما في هذه الحالة والتعرض المباشر للمياه التي تحتوي على هذه المستويات من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين قد تسبب الاحمرار والألم . فقد تتهيج العين في مستويات غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين المنخفضة في الماء وكذلك الالتهاب والندوب الدائمة في العين قد تحدث في المستويات المرتفعة . وليس من المؤكد إذا كان التعرض الطويل الأمد للمستويات المنخفضة من الغاز قد يؤدي إلى المرض وقد أظهرت الدراسات مع الحيوانات إن التنفس في مستويات منخفضة من هذا الغاز ولمدة طويلة قد يؤدي إلى تهيج والتهاب الأنف والحلق والرئة ودراسات الحيوانات الأخرى تثبت أن التعرض الطويل المدى لمستويات منخفضة من غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين في مياه الشرب قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز الهضمي . 

 · كيف يمكن أن أقلل من التعرض لغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ؟

من الممكن فعل ذلك عن طريق التأكد من أن أنابيب الصرف الصحي تم تركيبها وصيانتها بشكل سليم . وفي المنازل التي يوجد بها غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين من الممكن تخفيض مستواه عن طريق تحديد المصدر ومن ثم إزالته ، والسباكين المرخصين من قبل دائرة الصحة العامة في إلينيويز قد يكون باستطاعتهم المساعدة عن طريق تصحيح المشاكل المصاحبة والمرتبطة بغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين وزيادة التهوية والتكييف في المناطق التي تعاني من المشكلة قد تقلل مؤقتـا من التعرض لهذا الغاز ، كذلك العاملين الذين يتعرضون لهاذ الغاز يجب أن يتبعوا الإرشادات التي وضعتها دائرة الصحة والسلامة الأمريكية  ( OSHA )  والتي وضعت معايير لمنع الوفيات نتيجة للتعرض للكيماويات مثل غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين . 

 · أين أستطيع الحصول على المزيد من المعلومات ؟

دائرة إيلينويز للصحة العام – إدارة الصحة البيئية 
525 . و . شارع جفرسون 
سبرنج فيلد - إيلينويز 62761 
5830 – 782 – 217
TTY 800 – 547 – 0466 
دائرة العمل الأمريكية 
إدارة الصحة والسلامة المهنية ( OSHA ) 

 هناك خمسة مكاتب لـ ( OSHA )في إيلينويز ، ابحث في دليل التلفونات المحلي عن العنوان ورقم التلفون الخاص بأقرب مكتب .
 هذه النشرة تم تمويلها من خلال الاتفاقية التعاونية مع وكالة الموارد السامة والأوبئة ، خدمات الصحة العامة ، الدائرة الأمريكية للصحة والسلامة الإنسانية .


----------



## carate (31 يناير 2010)

عشتى ياملتقى المهندسين العرب على معلوماتِك القيمة - وربنا يزيدك علماً - وشوكوران لكم


----------



## elktr (27 يناير 2011)

عندى سؤال لماذا لايجب الا يزيد ضغط اسطوانة الاستيلين عند التشغيل عن 15رطل فى البوصة المربع


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (6 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور فرقد على المعلومات المفيدة واعتقد انك كفيت و وفيت


----------



## ahmad7979 (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الى الاخ المهندس 
NOC_engineer
تقرير ممتاز ومعلومات حلوه لها علاقه بطلب الاخ.
بالعراقي على الجرح


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عثمان ادريس (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين جدا علي المعلومات القيمه ارجو الافادة في تحليل المياه الجوفيه


----------

